# v dub wheels



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

all vw passat owners. thinking of putting new wheels on me motor. got standard 15inch at mo what size can i go to without messing with speedo or other issues. in other words what max size can i just slap on without problems. thanks fellas chillly


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

on a passat you can probably go up to 18 or 19 inch and will probably make your speedo more accurate. My polo on 17s opposed to 15s is now spot on speedo vs two different sat navs for speedo :thumb:


----------



## subdialler (Feb 13, 2009)

I had this discussion with a quality tyre fitter once, pop in to your local tyre depot and pick their brains - Naturally, your interested in some tyres......!!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

It's not so much the wheel size, but the tyre size also. 
From 15 inch wheels, going to 17 or 18 inch wheels also mean a wider wheel, this is where rubbing issues can occur too.

When it comes to speedo readings, you need to keep the entire rolling diameter as close to the original as possible, so (assuming the width of tyre remains the same) if you go up from 15 inch with tyre profile of, say 55, then to 17 inch you would need 45 profile.
Bearing in mind that if the wheel width increases too, your current tyre width might not be adequate.

Chris.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

the place i got mine from online ( cant remember ) had all the info on a swop guide maybe a web search ?

iirc an increase of 10% in rolling circumference cancells out the 10% under read on most speedos


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

thanks fellas your gems. spoke to my local vw garage and they were as much use as a astray on a motorbike. thanks again chaps


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

This should help.

http://www.etyres.co.uk/tyre-size-calculator.htm

I'll be putting some alloys on Passat soon (once i finish refurbing them)

Going to 18s with a 225/40/18 will be fine.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2008)

Stick with 15's get some steelies and have the dish brought to the middle and get a nice offset. Car would look amazing especially with rims that you cannot buy in stores 

On another note, the larger the rim, the smaller the tire width.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Stick with 15's get some steelies and have the dish brought to the middle and get a nice offset. Car would look amazing especially with rims that you cannot buy in stores
> 
> On another note, the larger the rim, the smaller the tire width.


I think you mean, the larger the rim the smaller the sidewall profile.:thumb:


----------

